# Chicken Pigeon Hybrid: Whataya Get When You Cross a Chicken With a Pigeon?



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

A picken? A chigeon?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Well it's a plus for those who like to pick the meat off the neck, while the beast of the air roasts in the oven to become the main course of the holiday meal! Those birds have long and graceful(?) neck. "All the better for ringing (pun intended), my dear" says the big, bad wolf! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, no, they aren't really but they sure look like it. Breeders can be very strange people.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, no, they aren't really but they sure look like it. Breeders can be very strange people.


Yes, they are!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's the most distorted Manx I've ever seen. Weird? Man!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> That's the most distorted Manx I've ever seen. Weird? Man!


Alleged cabbit hybrid. Also bears a fair resemblance to a Japanese Bobtail.

But it only gets weirder -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Alleged cow/horse? Pfah!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Alleged cow/horse? Pfah!


Nah, not a Pfah, it's a How!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Now, this was some gutsy crow.........


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ain't photoshop wunnerful?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Ain't photoshop wunnerful?


Yes, sorry.
This one looks photoshopped, but is real.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> Yes, sorry.
> This one looks photoshopped, but is real.
> View attachment 24199


What do you get when you cross a Preying Mantis with a White Tail Deer?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Ain't photoshop wunnerful?


And other times you wish it *was* photo shopped!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

derum said:


> Yes, sorry.
> This one looks photoshopped, but is real.
> View attachment 24199


A gerenuk.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Nah, not a Pfah, it's a How!


Just think of the possibilities...all the beef we might crave on our dinner tables and an unending supply of cordovan shells for making shell cordovan leather. Why the cost of shell cordovan products might once again drop to affordable levels!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> Now, this was some gutsy crow.........
> 
> View attachment 24198


crows are never furry.


----------

